# FREE TURKEY DECOY GIVEAWAY - GOING FAST!



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our great site sponsors, Sillosocks, has come out with a new turkey decoy. It's not ready for the market yet, but it's getting a lot of field testing this spring.

So with that being said, they're giving away a free 4-pack of their new turkey decoys.

Please, if you put in for this drawing, make sure it gets some use this spring...they would like to get input from all field testers.

To Enter, all you gotta do is reply and say anything....have some fun. I will only run this for a day or two so it can get shipped to the winner asap.

So get it now!

Thanks again to Sillosocks for their generosity:

http://sillosocks.com


----------



## dosch

anything


----------



## wtrfowl14

Shoot I thought I was going to be # 1...I really could use some next weekend as we have a couple tags to fill.


----------



## nodak4life

Lanolin? Like sheep's wool?


----------



## gamberc

GOBBBLE! Id be greatly appreciated for those dekes just getting into turkey hunting!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks silo sock for a great give away. I would love to test the decoys in late spring since I have to get a surplus bow license.

I would have loved to use it for the youth hunts I have helped with.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

ive been waiting to try this decoy myself. I thinkn it is going to be a great product, so pick me pick me.


----------



## mnfshrman

I'm saying "ANYTHING". Would love to win these decoys and give them a try. Already got my turkey this spring, but have been out trying to get some good pictures.

David


----------



## Jhennager

I got a tag but no decoys.


----------



## Goosehauler23

Can't wait to see them on the internet and it would be awesome to try them this weekend!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Sillosocks :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure that this decoy will be as great as the goose decoys that you sell.


----------



## fowl_play

so there i was, knee deep in buffalo ****.......oops, wrong anything story! thanks sillosocks, for your generosity. and good luck with the product.


----------



## hntnmn23

ill try them out :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

thanks for the giveaway.
I'd love to try them out. My step dad has his season the first week of may and I'm getting a tag for the middle of May and I would put them to use and let you know how they work


----------



## Rick Davis

I'd put it to good use. I have a tag and have been watching some big toms, but they haven't came in close enough to get a shot. Was thinking about making a decoy, but a free one is worth a try!!


----------



## qwakman

me me me...i have a few good spots to try them out at


----------



## Jmnhunter

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## teamextrema

Oh Hell.. Why Not...


----------



## imaredhead

I could sure use some.. GOBBLE!


----------



## blhunter3

I need a turkey.


----------



## muskat

Reporter: "How has Katrina and the flood waters been affecting local churches?"

Woman: "Churches? I dont know no nothin bout no Churches, we get all our chicken from Popeye's"


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Gobble, Gobble!!


----------



## DuckerIL

WOuld love to do some testing here in Illinois, we've got a several weeks left and would love to check them out.


----------



## Viking32

Agree with Ref....if they're anything close to the goose decoys they'll be great! Sign me up!


----------



## siouxhockey

ooh pick me, pick me; honestly though, I would love to slay a turkey over free decoys


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Thanks for the chance :beer:


----------



## SnowSlammer

ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fargodawg

would love to help with research. thanks for the opportunity


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella

cluck cluck purrrr cluck


----------



## wish2hunt

Gobble, Gobble, Goo
Gobble, Gobble, Giggle
I wish that turkey decoys only cost a nickle.


----------



## bluebird

Can i please please have them


----------



## jimmyjohn13

A decoy would be nice


----------



## MrSafety

ANYTHING..........it'd be great to use those to help my son bag his first Tom!! :beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer

hook me up!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thanks guys. I am going hunting in southern mn in a little over a week, lots of turkeys there, could give you lots of input if I get them! :lol:


----------



## BBD25

do it


----------



## buckyboy

these'll come in hadny.......i hate birds that get in the "lock zone"


----------



## KEN W

I want a TOM.....thanks Silosock :beer:


----------



## commander019

Put me in. Thanks!!


----------



## Pato

Thanks for the chance! 
Free decoys and then my first turkey as a result, priceless!


----------



## averyghg

The turkeys are done!!!!! (anyone know what that really means?) haha :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl

Count me in!!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Anything


----------



## mcudwort

I'm hunting this weekend!


----------



## fubar

hook me up


----------



## alleyyooper

Hope they bring them in close enough for the bow.

 Al


----------



## tikkat3

I could use some sillosock decoys....


----------



## Jeff Zierden

If they work as good as the snow goose dekes they are as good as dead!

Thanks for the chance Jim :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster

anything


----------



## popo

Love silosock snow goose decoys. Looking forward to seeing the turks.


----------



## WingedShooter7

I'm in!


----------



## Roughrider

Theres a tom walking around unit 10 with my name on him.


----------



## Bubba

Heading out for the late Mn season on May 20. Could use some new dekes.... Here's hoping.......


----------



## Swarm Chaser

Thanks for the chance. Gonna help my cousin try and take his first turkey ever, and get it on tape. Sure would beat the home made ones he has.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## Norm70

anything! :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4

i could use some this weekend!


----------



## Rugger09

I would love to do some testing. GOBBLE!! GOBBLE!! BOOM!!!! :sniper:


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Pick ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Canuck Kid

EXTRA EXTRA
One penny less Canadian need Turkey Decoys!

:lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

closed - see finalists at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=69221


----------

